# [solved] digikam-2.2.0 - emerge bricht ohne Fehler ab?

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich versuche auf meinem amd64 digikam-2.2.0 zu installieren:

```
Patching output file 1111/1125

Patching output file 1112/1125

Patching output file 1113/1125

Patching output file 1114/1125

Patching output file 1115/1125

Patching output file 1116/1125

Patching output file 1117/1125

Patching output file 1118/1125

Patching output file 1119/1125

Patching output file 1120/1125

Patching output file 1121/1125

Patching output file 1122/1125

Patching output file 1123/1125

Patching output file 1124/1125

Patching output file 1125/1125

finished...

Built target doc

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/work/digikam-2.2.0/core'

```

Eine Fehlermeldung (failed oder error) kann ich nicht finden. gcc war neulich beim update dabei, kann es sein, dass ich da etwas versemmelt habe? Andere Pakete haben sich aber mit emerge ohne Probleme bauen lassen.

ein "emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0":

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 Oct 2011 18:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                       

FFLAGS=""                                                                                                                

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"                                                                            

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                                                       

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                        

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                             

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                                           

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Wie bekomme ich digikam auf meine Kiste? Anlass für die ganze Aktion hier war nämlich ein Problem mit digikam-1.9.0. Von der Mailingliste kam der Vorschlag auf eine aktuellere Version  upzudaten....

Tante Google hat mir bisher auch nicht weiterhelfen können. Was braucht ihr noch an Infos?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Oct 25, 2011 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo uhai

Hm.., digikam-1.9.0 (aktuell stable) sollte doch normal noch gut funktionieren...?

digikam-2.2.0 hab ich bisher nur unter x86 merged, es baute und installierte einwandfrei.

Zu deinem gcc, du hast gcc-4.5.3-r1 zwar installiert, doch laut emerge --info nutzt du ihn noch nicht. Schalte doch mal auf den neuen um.

Zudem schalte zunächst auch mal ccache ab.

Unter was für einer KDE Version versuchst du digikam-2.2.0 zu mergen?

----------

## astaecker

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.
> ```
> ...

 

Mehr Informationen stehen in der build.log .

----------

## uhai

@Josef95:

digikam-1.9.0 hatte ein Problem mit der Konvertierung meiner digikamdb von 4 nach 5. d.h. bei jedem Start von digikam musste ich die Sammlungen neu anlegen. auch war es Zufall, ob die Stichwortlisten vollständig und richtig sortiert angezeigt wird.

Ich habe mit autounmask digikam-2.0.0 eingebunden. Dabei wurde kde auf 4.7.1 gehoben.

Den gcc habe ich inzwischen auch bekommen, aber nicht aktiviert. Der alte lief eigentlich  gut und wie ich den neuen aktiviere war ich mir nicht sicher. Immer eines nach dem anderen.

@arlsair:

Das dachte ich auch, konnte aber keine verwertbaren Fehlermeldungen finden. Ich kann das hochladen, kämpfe aber momentan noch mit den paste-Service.

uhai

<edit> eben kommt mit emerge -puDN world KDE4.7.2 herein.... </edit>

<edit2>Hier ist der build.log</edit2>

<edit3>auch heute wieder an der gleichen Stelle abgebrochen, nur jetzt mit KDE 4.7.2</edit>

----------

## uhai

Keine Ideen?

Soll ich vielleicht zurück zum stable system?

Weiß jemand, wie ich die digikamdb von Version 4 nach 5 bekomme? Ich habe ca. 66.000 Bilder in meiner Sammlung und möchte die Verschlagwortung ungern neu beginnen...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Keine Ideen?

  Doch, aber meine schon genannten mochtest du anscheinend noch nicht umsetzen...?

Sprich auf den aktuellen gcc umschalten und ccache zunächst zu deaktivieren

gcc umschalten: 

```
gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3

env-update && source /etc/profile

fix_libtool_files.sh 4.4.5
```

Compiler Cache leeren (da nun eh nicht mehr zum neuen gcc passend) 

```
ccache -C
```

Alte temporäre Daten vom abgebrochenen build löschen

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0

Und dann erneut versuchen 

```
# FEATURES="-ccache" emerge -av digikam
```

 Und berichten ob es mit selbigen Fehler scheitert.

.....................................................................................................................................

 *Quote:*   

> Soll ich vielleicht zurück zum stable system? 

  Nein, ein Downgrade würde ich eher nicht machen.

Und statt autounmask für so viele Pakete (und deren Abhängigkeiten) zu nutzen würde ich eher das schon fix und fertige keywords file nehmen wie im Gentoo KDE Guide für stable Users vorgeschlagen. (hatte ich dir im anderen Thread beim aber schon mal empfohlen... ;))

 *Quote:*   

> Weiß jemand, wie ich die digikamdb von Version 4 nach 5 bekomme? Ich habe ca. 66.000 Bilder in meiner Sammlung und möchte die Verschlagwortung ungern neu beginnen... 

  Dann denke bitte daran ein Backup anzulegen, bevor du die DB bearbeitest! ;)

Aber was für ein Update (oder Migration) ist denn da überhaupt nötig?

Was für eine DB wird denn aktuell genutzt?

----------

## astaecker

Scheinbar hat der Fehler ja mit der Doku zu tun, daher könnte man digikam ja mal ohne "doc" USE Flag bauen.

----------

## uhai

@Josef.95:

Sorry, ich bin immer nur abends (ab frühestesn 20:30 Uhr) am basteln hier. Dann ist die Konzentration futsch....

Keine Absicht, ehrlich nicht. Den gcc habe ich jetzt umgestellt (nach Deiner Anleitung). Trotzdem ist der emerge wieder an der gleichen Stelle hängen geblieben.

@astaecker:

Ich habe es auch ohne doc versucht - hilft nicht, gibt aber einen anderen Fehler:

build.log

emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0:

```

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0 [1.9.0] USE="addressbook gphoto2 handbook mysql%* semantic-desktop themedesigner* thumbnails video (-aqua) -debug -doc* (-kdeenablefinal) (-geolocation%*)" LINGUAS="de -af% -ar -az% -be -bg -bn% -br% -bs% -ca -cs -csb% -cy% -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo% -fr -fy% -ga -gl -ha% -he -hi -hr -hsb% -hu -id% -is -it -ja -ka% -kk% -km -ko -ku% -lb% -lo% -lt -lv -mi% -mk% -mn% -ms -mt% -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -nso% -oc% -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw% -se -sk -sl -sq% -sr% -sr@Latn% -ss% -sv -ta% -te% -tg% -th -tr -tt% -uk -uz% -uz@cyrillic% -ven% -vi -wa% -xh% -zh_CN -zh_HK% -zh_TW -zu% (-ca@valencia%) (-hne%)"
```

und emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0:

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 11 Oct 2011 17:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Diese warning taucht im build.log mehrfach auf:

```
-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig

```

Ist nichts ernstes, oder?

Was ist Fehler 1 oder Fehler 2:

```
collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [lib/libdigikamcore.so.2.0.0] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [digikam/CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

```

BTW - wo ist die Farbgebung des emerge-Outputs erklärt? 

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, bin noch nicht weiter gekommen.

Daher andere Lösungsansätze:

@Josef.95:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und statt autounmask für so viele Pakete (und deren Abhängigkeiten) zu nutzen würde ich eher das schon fix und fertige keywords file nehmen wie im Gentoo KDE Guide für stable Users vorgeschlagen.

 

Dafür müsste ich meine package.keywords/mask/unmask/use -files in Verzeichnisse ändern und wie in dem erwähnten Howto die Keywords-Liste hinein kopieren. Für den Umstieg von einzelnen Dateien auf Verzeichnisse habe ich bisher keine Anleitung finden können.  man portage habe ich so verstanden, dass keine Unterverzeichnisse /etc/portage/package.keywords/* gemacht werden, sondern /etc/portage/package.keywords.kde oder /etc/portage/package.keywords.digikam parallel stehen können. Wie ist das jetzt richtig? Verzeichnisse oder mehrere einzelne Dateien?

Gibt es für diese Systemänderung eine Anleitung?

Allgemein:

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass digikam und gwenview parallel problematisch sind. Gwenview läuft bei mir ebensowenig wie digikam. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Um gwenview loszuwerden müsste ich kde-base/kdegraphics-meta deinstallieren. Daher möchte ich das nicht einfach ausprobieren.

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre es, die Datenbankstruktur manuell anzupassen. Dazu hätte ich gerne ein Frontend für MYSQL genutzt. Mit den SQL-Befehlen an der Konsole möchte ich das nicht anpassen. (@Josef.95 - selbstverständlich experimentiere ich dann nur an einer Kopie.)

Die Dokumentation der Datenbankstruktur, die ich bisher gefunden habe, bezog sich ausschließlich auf SQLite. Eigentlich müsste die Datenstruktur in MYSQL doch identisch sein, oder? Dafür brauche ich dann noch ein Log-Protokoll für die Veränderungen von digikam4db zu digikam5db. Wo kann ich das finden?

Das ursprüngliche Problem war, das Digikam-1.9.0 meine Datenbank digikam4db nicht in digikam5db konvertieren konnte. digikam läuft hier mit MySQL, ebenso wie Akonadi und Amarok. Alle drei gemeinsam haben Schwierigkeiten und fallen durch häufige Fehlermeldungen auf. Meine Suche hat diese Anleitung zur gemeinsamen Nutzung von MYSQL hervorgebracht. Das würde ich auch ausprobieren. Hat jemand mit der gemeinsamen MYSQL-Nutzung Erfahrungen gemacht?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Dafür müsste ich meine package.keywords/mask/unmask/use -files in Verzeichnisse ändern und wie in dem erwähnten Howto die Keywords-Liste hinein kopieren. Für den Umstieg von einzelnen Dateien auf Verzeichnisse habe ich bisher keine Anleitung finden können.  man portage habe ich so verstanden, dass keine Unterverzeichnisse /etc/portage/package.keywords/* gemacht werden, sondern /etc/portage/package.keywords.kde oder /etc/portage/package.keywords.digikam parallel stehen können. Wie ist das jetzt richtig? Verzeichnisse oder mehrere einzelne Dateien?

 

einfach package.keywords als verzeichnis anlegen und den inhalt der vorherigen package.keywords datei in eine datei (namen in dem verzeichnis sind egal) packen und schon hast du das ganze auf die verzeichnis variante umgestellt *g*

----------

## uhai

Danke firefly,

nachdem hier mal wieder so seltsame Dinge passieren, bin ich (ausnahmsweise    :Wink:  ) etwas vorsichtiger. 

Jetzt schauen wir mal, das Verzeichnis habe ich. Wenn autounmask etwas anders gemacht hat, dann müßte hier jetzt eine "emerge-Orgie" abgehen...

uhai

<edit>

Abbruch an neuer Stelle:

```
[ 45%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o         

[ 45%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.o     

[ 45%] Building CXX object digikam/CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/digikamconfig.o                                         

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libdigikamcore.so                                                                   

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/libs/dimg/filters/bw/bwsepiasettings.o: In function `BWSepiaSettings':                  

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/work/digikam-2.2.0/core/libs/dimg/filters/bw/bwsepiasettings.cpp:138: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBoxExclusive::RExpanderBoxExclusive(QWidget*)'

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/libs/imageproperties/imagepropertiestab.o:(.data.rel.ro._ZTVN7Digikam18ImagePropertiesTabE[vtable for Digikam::ImagePropertiesTab]+0x1d0): undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::readSettings(KConfigGroup&)'

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/libs/imageproperties/imagepropertiestab.o:(.data.rel.ro._ZTVN7Digikam18ImagePropertiesTabE[vtable for Digikam::ImagePropertiesTab]+0x1d8): undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::writeSettings(KConfigGroup&)'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [lib/libdigikamcore.so.2.0.0] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [digikam/CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/work/digikam-2.2.0/core'

++ exit 1

+ for x in '${MISC_FUNCTIONS_ARGS}'

+ die_hooks

+ [[ -f /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/.die_hooks ]]

+ return

+ unset x

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ [[ -n 1 ]]

+ [[ ! -s /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-30212.log ]]

+ /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc exit 0

+ :

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

hier ist der build.log und das environment

das hier gibt das emerge --info:

```
 emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Oct 2011 06:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

</edit>

----------

## uhai

Jetzt kommt digikam 2.2.0 mit und klappt ebenfalls nicht. Hier ist der build.log und emerge --info:

```
emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Oct 2011 16:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

??uhai??

----------

## franzf

Bau mal libkdcraw neu und versuchs nochmal mit digikam.

----------

## uhai

klappt leider auch nicht...

hier ist der build.log und der Screen:

```
Patching output file 1124/1125

Patching output file 1125/1125

finished...

Built target doc

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/work/digikam-2.2.0/core'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-2.2.0/temp/build.log'

```

libkdcraw habe ich neu gebaut, ist aber die gleiche wie vorher...:

```
eix libkdcraw

[I] kde-base/libkdcraw

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.3 4.6.5 (~)4.7.1 (~)4.7.2

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.7.2(4)(18:17:33 24.10.2011)(-aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal)

     Homepage:            http://www.kipi-plugins.org

     Description:         KDE digital camera raw image library wrapper

```

Auf meinem Ubuntu-Netbook läuft digikam-2.1.0 stabil... Ich will daheim aber kein Ubuntu!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

uhai

----------

## firefly

kann es eventuell sein, dass noch wo anders auf deinem system eine libkdcraw vorhanden ist?

----------

## uhai

Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals libkdcraw ohne portage installiert zu haben. Trotzdem gibt es da einige Treffer:

```
locate libkdcraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/lib/libkdcraw.so

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/lib/libkdcraw.so.8

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/lib/libkdcraw.so.8.1.0

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/CTestTestfile.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/DartConfiguration.tcl

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/Makefile

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/Testing

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/cmake_install.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw.lsm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw.pc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/Testing/Temporary

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons/CMakeFiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons/CTestTestfile.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons/Makefile

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons/cmake_install.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/icons/CMakeFiles/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CTestTestfile.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/Makefile

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/cmake_install.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/dcrawsettingswidget.moc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw.moc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/libraw_config.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rcombobox.moc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rexpanderbox.moc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rnuminput.moc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/squeezedcombobox.moc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/version.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/dcrawinfocontainer.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/dcrawsettingswidget.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/kdcraw.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/kdcraw_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/kdcraw_p.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/rawdecodingsettings.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/rcombobox.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/rexpanderbox.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/rnuminput.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/squeezedcombobox.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeFiles/kdcraw_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/CMakeFiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/CTestTestfile.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/Makefile

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/cmake_install.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/CMakeFiles/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/4channels

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/4channels.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/4channels_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/4channels_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CTestTestfile.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/Makefile

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/cmake_install.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/dcraw_emu

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/dcraw_emu.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/dcraw_emu_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/dcraw_emu_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/mem_image

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/mem_image.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/mem_image_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/mem_image_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw-identify

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw-identify.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw-identify_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw-identify_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw2png

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw2png.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw2png_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw2png_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/simple_dcraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/simple_dcraw.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/simple_dcraw_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/simple_dcraw_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/unprocessed_raw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/unprocessed_raw.shell

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/unprocessed_raw_automoc.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/unprocessed_raw_automoc.cpp.files

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/4channels_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/samples/4channels.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/4channels_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/dcraw_emu_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/samples/dcraw_emu.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/dcraw_emu_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/mem_image_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/samples/mem_image.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/mem_image_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/raw-identify_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/samples/raw-identify.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw-identify_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/raw2png.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png.dir/raw2png_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/raw2png_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/simple_dcraw_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/samples/simple_dcraw.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/simple_dcraw_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/CXX.includecache

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/flags.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/link.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/unprocessed_raw_automoc.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/samples/unprocessed_raw.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw.dir/__/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.o

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir/DependInfo.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir/build.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir/cmake_clean.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir/depend.internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir/depend.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/build/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeFiles/unprocessed_raw_automoc.dir/progress.make

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/AUTHORS

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/CMakeLists.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/COPYING

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/ChangeLog

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/Messages.sh

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/NEWS

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/README

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/TODO

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw.lsm.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw.pc.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/test

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons/CMakeLists.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons/hi128-app-kdcraw.png

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons/hi32-app-kdcraw.png

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons/hi48-app-kdcraw.png

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/icons/hi64-app-kdcraw.png

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/CMakeLists.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/dcrawinfocontainer.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/dcrawinfocontainer.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/dcrawsettingswidget.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/dcrawsettingswidget.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw_p.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/kdcraw_p.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/libkdcraw_export.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/libraw_config.h.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rawdecodingsettings.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rawdecodingsettings.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rawfiles.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rcombobox.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rcombobox.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rexpanderbox.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rexpanderbox.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rnuminput.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/rnuminput.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/squeezedcombobox.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/squeezedcombobox.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libkdcraw/version.h.cmake

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/COPYRIGHT

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/Changelog.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/LICENSE.CDDL

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/LICENSE.LGPL

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/src

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal/dcraw_common.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal/dcraw_fileio.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal/defines.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal/libraw_internal_funcs.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/internal/var_defines.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw_alloc.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw_const.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw_datastream.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw_internal.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw_types.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/libraw/libraw_version.h

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/4channels.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/dcraw_emu.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/dcraw_half.c

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/half_mt.c

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/half_mt_win32.c

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/mem_image.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/raw-identify.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/simple_dcraw.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/samples/unprocessed_raw.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/src/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/src/libraw_c_api.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/libraw/src/libraw_cxx.cpp

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/CMakeLists.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/adobergb.icm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/applergb.icm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/compatibleWithAdobeRGB1998.icc

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/prophoto.icm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/srgb-d65.icm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/srgb.icm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/profiles/widegamut.icm

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/test/.svn

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/test/CMakeLists.txt

/home/uhai/Downloads/kdegraphics/libs/libkdcraw/test/raw2png.cpp

/usr/include/libkdcraw

/usr/include/libkdcraw/dcrawinfocontainer.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/dcrawsettingswidget.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/kdcraw.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/libkdcraw_export.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/rawdecodingsettings.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/rawfiles.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/rcombobox.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/rexpanderbox.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/rnuminput.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/squeezedcombobox.h

/usr/include/libkdcraw/version.h

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.20

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.20.0.0

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8.1.0

/usr/lib64/debug/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.20.0.0.debug

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/libkdcraw.pc

/usr/local/lib64/libkdcraw.so

/usr/local/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8

/usr/local/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8.1.0

/usr/local/lib64/pkgconfig/libkdcraw.pc

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/adobergb.icm

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/applergb.icm

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/prophoto.icm

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/srgb-d65.icm

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/srgb.icm

/usr/local/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/widegamut.icm

/usr/portage/distfiles/libkdcraw-4.7.1.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/distfiles/libkdcraw-4.7.2.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/ChangeLog

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/Manifest

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/libkdcraw-4.6.3.ebuild

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/libkdcraw-4.6.5.ebuild

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/libkdcraw-4.7.1.ebuild

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/libkdcraw-4.7.2.ebuild

/usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/metadata.xml

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.6.3

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.6.5

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.1

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/adobergb.icm

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/applergb.icm

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/prophoto.icm

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/srgb-d65.icm

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/srgb.icm

/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw/profiles/widegamut.icm

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/NEWS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/TODO.bz2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/libraw.README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/libkdcraw-4.7.2/libraw.README.demosaic-packs.bz2

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/libkdcraw.mo

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/BUILD_TIME

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/CATEGORY

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/CBUILD

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/CFLAGS

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/CHOST

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/CONTENTS

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/COUNTER

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/CXXFLAGS

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/DEFINED_PHASES

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/DEPEND

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/DESCRIPTION

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/EAPI

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/FEATURES

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/HOMEPAGE

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/INHERITED

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/IUSE

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/KEYWORDS

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/LDFLAGS

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/LICENSE

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/NEEDED

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/NEEDED.ELF.2

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/PF

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/RDEPEND

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/SIZE

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/SLOT

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/USE

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/environment.bz2

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/libkdcraw-4.7.2.ebuild

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/libkdcraw-4.7.2/repository

/var/log/portage/elog/kde-base:libkdcraw-4.4.4:20100628-044448.log

```

Wie bekomme ich das auseinander dividiert? Wesentlich sit doch das hier, oder?

```
/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.20

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.20.0.0

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8

/usr/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8.1.0

[...]

/usr/local/lib64/libkdcraw.so

/usr/local/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8

/usr/local/lib64/libkdcraw.so.8.1.0
```

sind das verschiedene Versionen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals libkdcraw ohne portage installiert zu haben. Trotzdem gibt es da einige Treffer:
> 
> ```
> locate libkdcraw
> 
> ...

 

dafür aber mal kdegraphics und anscheinend war/ist libkdcraw im kdegraphics paket enthalten 

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich das auseinander dividiert? Wesentlich sit doch das hier, oder?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ja das sind verschieden versionen. einfach die dateien aus usr/local löschen und schon sollte es klappen.

und vermutlich auch die v8.1.0 aus /usr/lib64/ die ist scheinbar auch veraltet, kannst ja mal prüfen ob diese datgeien noch zu einem paket gehören, ich denke aber nicht.

----------

## uhai

WoW, that's it!

digikam kompiliert, ich habe jetzt digikam-2.2.0 auf meiner Kiste (Eins weiter als Ubuntu!!   :Laughing:  )

Nur die Datenbank-Konvertierung von digikamdb4 nach digikamdb5 steht noch aus.

Aber mit 2.2.0 sollte sich auch die Mailing-Liste wieder zur Hilfe erbarmen...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals libkdcraw ohne portage installiert zu haben. Trotzdem gibt es da einige Treffer:
> 
> ...

  Siehe zb hier  :Wink: 

Aber prima das es nun klappt - Thumb Up

Magst du eventuell noch ein [solved] Präfix vor den Titel setzen?

----------

## uhai

oops, das habe ich wohl verdrängt.   :Embarassed: 

Eigentlich sollte ich so etwas wohl notieren...

Das solved kommt, aber einen neuen thread wg. meiner Datenbank mache ich auch gleich noch auf...

uhai

----------

